# Other Languages > jQuery >  Accessing the "Browse" button for FileUpload control?

## blakemckenna

Does anyone have an example of how to access the "Browse" button of the FileUpload control using JQuery?

Thanks,

----------


## tr333

I don't think it's possible.  Running the following gives a popup blocked warning in Firefox:

JavaScript Code:
$('input[type=file]').click()

----------


## blakemckenna

Ok, thanks!

----------

